# Can you help me find this city............



## russianrobert (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,
i have a photo but i do not know where the city is. It's somewhere in middle America.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What makes you think of Tulsa? I don't recall any large body of water in or near the Tulsa skyline like that.
Cheers.
Bev


----------



## russianrobert (Sep 24, 2008)

It's Tulsa. Thanks Fatbrit.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> What makes you think of Tulsa? I don't recall any large body of water in or near the Tulsa skyline like that.
> Cheers.
> Bev


Arkansas River, a tributary to Ol' Man River Mississippi


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> What makes you think of Tulsa? I don't recall any large body of water in or near the Tulsa skyline like that.
> Cheers.
> Bev


Went there once to see a man about a dog.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Went there once to see a man about a dog.


Did you get unavoidably detained when only 24hrs from your destination ??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Did you get unavoidably detained when only 24hrs from your destination ??


If I confirmed that, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I had a client in Tulsa - spent a few weeks there, once in the middle of a ferocious heatwave. Maybe there was a drought at the same time and the river wasn't quite as full or something.

It's in Tulsa that I first tried mountain oysters - and that we saw the "worm show." (Some local cowboy doing tricks with his pet poisonous snakes.) Good times, there, in Tulsa!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Went there once to see a man about a dog.


not a horse?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> not a horse?


Said too much already.


----------

